#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [遊戲] [推薦］羅曼聖誕探案集

## 狼王白牙

遊戲正版下載網址，必須註冊Steam帳號： 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/926340/

售價：遊戲本體新台幣199元，原聲大碟另計。

遊戲類型：偵探推理遊戲。


遊戲分級：略血腥、微色情及LGBTQ題材，但仍屬於一般推理遊戲玩家也能玩得愉快的範圍。

遊戲開發團隊：自我剪裁工作室

發行商：酸奶遊戲（Yogurt Game) ，Milk Bottle Studio

*########以下的推薦可能會不小心透露劇情，請謹慎閱讀。########
*
推理類型的遊戲，上個玩的是「逆轉裁判」，而當年的的逆轉裁判系列之所以能夠玩得很高興，則必須歸功于中國大陸漢化組的福；因為當年的的GBA版本只發行了日文版。而這個遊戲是圈內同好以有限的人力、財力去開發完成的，所以評論起來自然應該要比卡普空這種大公司開發的遊戲手軟一些。

因為某些原因很長的時間沒有到閱讀文學大作。例如狼之樂園的「好喝的茶」等版主寫的作品，因而得知這個作品的存在時，很快就抱著飢渴的心情在遊戲中與主角一同進入白星酒店，住了整個因為暴風雪而無法離開的聖誕節，把它通關了五次。第六次試著切換到英文版，因為認為翻譯質量認為不十分真正的外文文學化與通順，就草率結束遊玩了。

作為一個推理遊戲，這遊戲加入了「用嗅覺」的嗅探偵查方式，這點太有創意了，遊戲元素中添加這種「特殊種族」專有的偵探方式恰到好處。為什麼明明只出現短時間的幾次卻說恰到好處呢？難道玩家希望這遊戲像「警犬辦案」一樣，「好了，這凶器上有濃密的兇手汗味，推理就省了吧」這樣嗎？：3

互動性上，這遊戲在漫畫式的「案情回顧」時間，加入了一些讓玩家選擇動作的一小段漫畫，這十分新穎，也考慮了新鮮感跟趣味性。而且這裡是考驗繪師的時間，因為要畫漫畫嘍。還有一個互動式的地方在於要使用狼偵探的直率還是貓咪偵探的誤導嫌疑人的方式，這裡互動性與作畫都非常好。



主題音樂上，我始終不信劇本及音樂是同一人創作的 ：3，一次又一次聽着音樂，真的很專業，例如伯爵夫婦的高雅，羊與牛的輕快啼聲，鬣狗在黃昏時刻投機溜出的感覺，兔子彼得的BGM則是極度快板的鋼琴演奏，把兔子蹦蹦跳跳的感覺都表現得淋漓盡致，没有長年的樂理造詣是寫不出来的。而主題曲則浪費了，似乎只用來做遊戲宣傳之用。如果作為玩家通關時，或進入遊戲時的獎勵機制，我猜自己每開一次遊戲就會把它聽過一遍吧。

如果要評分的话，大致上是這樣的：⊙ω⊙ 

音樂：★★★★★上頭已經大力讚美過了。（注：依然不相信是開發者做的，而且衝去找他卻沒要到五線譜草稿）

美術：★★★★☆ 有漫畫，有Q版人物，有微妙的表情變化，很棒了。但可能繪師及那個寫劇本的沒有完美協調，以至於寫實風，漫畫風，Q版風切換時看起來有不協調感；以及一開始被旅客誤認稱為小孩子的角色，高大的提著箱子走出雪地了。：3


創意：★★★★☆
 遊戲中來點現實中的其它作品彩蛋，該說有創意還是沒創意呢？我覺得另一位偵探的「殺人筆記」跟偵破的隨機弓箭殺人事件很有意思，但英文版裏還說「Using Stand...」中文版是「正在覺醒替身...」這個有點太過分了，不是在替日本動漫宣傳吧？但這點小問題被角色們的精彩故事掩蓋過去了。切換不同偵探角色時會使用不同種族的思考方式，這太棒了。此外，轉盤及籌碼揭示破案順序，雖無不可，因為遊戲中暗示了牠們在酒店裏賭錢，但是嚴謹的推理卻被加上了「下好離手」，這我到底在推理還是在猜答案啊？

文筆：★★★☆☆這個扣分較多的原因是因為我很在意「正式的中文用語」，例如我不太接受「一周目」這種用語，改為「第一輪遊戲」會更好。作為視覺小說作品，以及最近學習的法律知識，我不能接受推理結果是「預謀殺人」、「可以中途停下的殺人行動例如長時間的掙扎咆哮，可以鬆手終止行動的殺人行動」，卻告訴大家「這是意外」。

宣發手法：★☆☆☆☆花了錢找人來唱片頭曲，卻不把這曲子當成是通關後玩家的通關獎勵，只用來做宣傳實在太浪費了。注意到有大量的專門測評者寫了測評報告，也注意到工作室專訪報告了，但因為「過猶不及」所以給低分。同時也無法接受翻譯不完美的遊戲直接上介面，有些外國人太給面子了。

總體：★★★★☆即使後面越評越低分，但美術和音樂，製作推理過程的漫畫，以及世界觀，多層次的美術工作，懸疑的氣氛，依然這是個圈內的好遊戲，值得一玩。⊙ω⊙

----------


## Ghostalker

对于我来说，感觉推理部分还是有些差强人意，其实很多时候我觉得服务特定群体的游戏就应该乖乖宣布自己是服务特定群体的游戏，本作打出“本格推理游戏”的旗号出来，但是对于追求“本格推理”的玩家来说嘛……反正我确实是期待它是个能向逆转裁判靠拢的游戏，但果然和卡普空这样的公司产出的作品还有相当差距呢。

顺带一提，后来我玩的非常尽兴的一作是《公鸡神探》——严格说来那也不算是多么了不得的推理故事，不过公鸡神探里的重心与其说是破案倒不如说是在演出一场黑色警探剧，而这部剧中每个角色的演出都是超水平的。

而且谁能想到，整个游戏里给我留下最深刻印象的角色竟然是那个连一句台词都没有的苍蝇人呢？哈哈

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 对于我来说，感觉推理部分还是有些差强人意，其实很多时候我觉得服务特定群体的游戏就应该乖乖宣布自己是服务特定群体的游戏，本作打出“本格推理游戏”的旗号出来，但是对于追求“本格推理”的玩家来说嘛……反正我确实是期待它是个能向逆转裁判靠拢的游戏，但果然和卡普空这样的公司产出的作品还有相当差距呢。
> 
> 顺带一提，后来我玩的非常尽兴的一作是《公鸡神探》——严格说来那也不算是多么了不得的推理故事，不过公鸡神探里的重心与其说是破案倒不如说是在演出一场黑色警探剧，而这部剧中每个角色的演出都是超水平的。
> 
> 而且谁能想到，整个游戏里给我留下最深刻印象的角色竟然是那个连一句台词都没有的苍蝇人呢？哈哈


目前中文圈子内的两个大作游戏：《家有大猫》与《罗曼侦探》，都带有一定程度上的同性题材，不过在评论中，我算是来求同而不是立异的（这句话抄自周总理在万隆会议的讲话），因此就干脆将前者当成了原住民文化题材，后者当成了侦探游戏题材。

毕竟如果真的“特定族群”的钱比较好赚，自己也不好批评什么。只能看看下个圈子内的游戏能不能跳脱了，例如《履云录》

结果可能会发现，自己喜欢的治愈或冒险风格游戏并不是圈内做的。XD 感谢推荐 Chicken Police 这款游戏 :3

----------


## Ghostalker

遗憾的是，履云录肯定是跳脱不了的，我在它还很早期的时候就听闻过，很清楚它是什么人做的什么东西。

而且说实话要说大作……游戏性上投入最大的其实大概是《形骸骑士》，但是当然，也依然在老架子下面。

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 遗憾的是，履云录肯定是跳脱不了的，我在它还很早期的时候就听闻过，很清楚它是什么人做的什么东西。
> 
> 而且说实话要说大作……游戏性上投入最大的其实大概是《形骸骑士》，但是当然，也依然在老架子下面。


附上一张梗图，出处，他们的推特账号



 :wuffer_laugh: 这图确实不怎么像是那个年代挥汗的劳动者（汗）

这个有”遗憾“ 吗？我觉得还是享受到了不少音乐上，推理上的乐趣，可以猜到有一阵子日后兽人相关的游戏大部分是 “兽皮人” 的形态了，
不是人类，但是动作，审美观，文化却是人类世界的，然后加上一点 *LGBTQ+*类型 。。。。。。。

但若现在给予恶言而不加以鼓励，难道这个圈子甘心依付在动漫圈底下？我想这一点我自己的立场是不能表达“遗憾与反对”的。
而且制作团队仍然要遵守现实世界中资本的运作，盈亏要自己承担。

----------


## Ghostalker

该怎么形容呢，这两个游戏的制作组人员我都是有直接或者间接接触的，遗憾的是这些人绝不仅仅是“需要鼓励”或者“为了饭碗”等等原因才把游戏做成这样的。

说真的，很多时候我觉得实际上存在着两个，或者更多个圈子，这些圈子同时被放在同一个“兽圈”的框架下，互相存在于对方的阴影中。

这也是前两天有人又和我提起这个问题的时候我才突然意识到的。

举个例子就好像是……有时候范基督教徒想要拉上我这个东正教徒（比喻）一起去讨伐撒拉逊人——可是实际上东正教地区也是条顿骑士团的东征目标啊。

大概差不多就是这种感觉。我会想起我2005年接触这个圈子的时候，我是从DeviantART接触的。在05年的时候欧美兽圈也发生了一件大事，被称为burned fur，其主题大概也是关于兽人文化要不要和性癖捆绑的争论。DeviantART在这场争论中疑似是有选边站的，05年以及接下来几年里DeviantART都是全战禁止成人作品的。

现在想来，其实我是那一派的后人，我对于兽人文化的认知、喜爱和思考是纯粹在那一派的环境下形成的，我根本就是那边的人。我喜欢的也只仅仅只有那一边的东西。我继承了那边的信念、审美和立场，它没有回归主流其实也就提前注定了我是没有办法融入主流的。

但是，想明白这一点之后，反而让我感觉轻松了一些。看来形形色色的兽人爱好者的身份中，竟然我还能找到自己所能接受的一个。就当个最后的赫拉迪姆吧，感觉也挺适合我的，哈哈

----------


## 狼王白牙

那么说起来也惭愧，因为我从头到尾都是 “圈子要什么，我就给什么”，因此才有个低调的隐藏版。而某个小站的站长曾与我说，「这个版面不是你的理念，应该关掉吧。」我回答：但是上面的图都是动物的头耶，所以我不在意。而他当时就说了：我确认了你的伟大。：3

而我在评论这个游戏时，对于某些地方虽然感到不快 （例如获得游戏中“食色性也”这个称号的时候），或是游戏中的某一章节牵涉到“有些有特殊性癖好的人真的有这么多吗？”，都绝口不提这件事。以『反同或恐同』的帽子来给我戴是戴不上的。

事实上他们这个族群也不能一以论之。有的隐藏得很好并且表现得很少，这个就可以接受。但是有的致力于“改变别人”，“毫无底线”，这个就应该 『Let them burn』，应该旗帜鲜明的讨伐。

最近几年我总是遇上一些怪事，例如户外登山时有人问道：「一人爬山？我可以陪你睡」，（但抱歉我的是单人帐篷，而且我自己睡比较安心）例如电脑上出现一些图片但很快消失，我就感觉有人在对我”超限战“来测试我的癖好。但这是测不出来的。 ：3而且越是这样我越是认为“我所在的地区太右了，过度自由到矫枉过正的程度了，比起大陆主张抓革命促生产的政党，这个地区简直乱七八糟，被解放是应该的”。

我大概明白了有个低调的画家画了这张委托的意义 -》https://www.deviantart.com/alphawolf...cles-834076139
它的意义当然是 「触手退散」叫我小心那些触手：3  为什么我这样猜测呢？因为我与他协议三张委托，但是他只给了这张作品，因为品质我想也符合了价格，就没用民法典主张「契约不拘泥于形式」这档事来索要另两张委托。我感谢他的警告。

不是主流这档子事，不用担心，何必跟着主流而走。我也不是主流嗷。昨天问了问 Google，什么是 “mainstream in furry fandom”，注意到*这篇文章*的这个段落：



而我又同时思考另外一个问题，为什么“有钱到很可疑的兽控”很多呢？什么产业会得到最多产值呢？好像就是那些软色情或硬色情产业可以让人掏出最多钱吧。

感谢政委，这个论坛终于回到应该有的“兽话题讨论”了。

----------


## Ghostalker

我也是前些日子讨论几个话题的时候想到这件事的。最开始是因为聊到了国情、文化传承对人们思维习惯的影响。比如美国人有许多害怕疫苗，其实不尽然是因为他们反对科学，而是因为美国政府确实曾经纵容未完成的疫苗在不知情的公众身上做实验。正因为此事被曝光之后群众极为愤慨，所以后来这件事情的记忆便在文化中传承下来，使得人们没有办法放心的相信疫苗。反之，中国革命后把公共卫生普及当作和消灭文盲同等重要的事情来做，致力于让当时落后的中国人进入到现代社会的标准中，消灭肝炎和血吸虫病大流行的事情不可不说是壮举。正因为我们的公共卫生一贯是以这种方式推行的，所以中国人对于疫苗基本没有怀疑。

之前还看过另一个纪录片，讲十字军东征的。里面提到一个有趣的现象，即使是承认东征是历史暴行的欧洲国家，其文化也经常使用crusade一词做褒义，用来形容美德对败德发起的征讨。而同样的词到了阿拉伯国家语言中，当然就是暴虐与悲惨的代名词。有些事就算过去很久，给人们带来的影响也不会消失；有些概念一旦继承到了自己脑子里，很可能就会跟随自己一辈子。

我便是如此。我是在另一派的地盘接触、认知并爱上了兽迷文化，我所接触、认知和爱的到现在也只有那一种，而且未来也只会有那一种。如果我当时接触的不是它，没准我根本就不会变成兽迷。可惜的是，我爱的这个兽迷文化在当时就已经是半壁江山，如今更是日薄西山了。前些天，一个曾经跟我合作过的人希望请我重新出山帮他做一个兽迷游戏，我说不行，我现在做不了这个了，我受不了。他问我，难道你已经不喜欢兽人本身了吗？我回答说，正因为我还喜欢，所以我受不了。

我对他说，在我接触兽迷文化的时候，我接触的那些兽人寄托着让自己、让社会、让文明更好的祈愿。它是一个摆脱了如今的失败、腐朽和奸诈的乐园。人们在那里面寻找解脱，但不是为了消极的发泄，而是为了找到一个向往——为了找到一个“超我”的投射，找到一个自己前进的方向。这样的兽人文化其实稍微和宗教信仰有点相似，其中的兽人群像是有一点点神性在里面的。其实如今我也依然这样看待它。可是正因为如此，正因为我还憧憬着拥有神性的兽人，所以当我看到有人亵渎神灵的时候，我就会和真正的信徒一样出离愤怒。但是绝大多数时候，我必须把这份怒火藏在心里，因为我当时作为管理者，至少有必要用平静的语气来处理问题。

正是这件事情逐渐耗尽了我的心力。我再也不能承受了，我再不能承受这样无法触及的爱，再不能承受这种无处发泄的恨。在我们看来，我们已经是被赶尽杀绝的一方，已经无处容身。除了把敌人消灭殆尽之外，根本不想再和另一边产生任何接触。所以我跟他说，我不能帮你这个忙，因为你的制作组里必然要包含另一边的人，他们必然要说另一边的话，要做另一边的事。我没法从早到晚忍耐着消灭对方的念头合作到项目结束，我也认为我不该受此苦难，而且我也不认为任何人有资格要求我勉强自己这样做。

他说我太极端了。

我说，确实如此，所以我的回避方式就是适当地放弃自己的信仰。只要我不再信这个“教”，也就不用背负这样的爱恨情仇。可是如果我不作为信徒，那又凭什么帮你做这个工资都开不出的项目？更何况那些人就算单纯作为同事也不是什么让我欣赏的类型。如果不是为了某种热爱，我干什么要帮你撑这个烂摊子？

于是此事便只好作罢，让他另请高明去。

但好在，就和我上面说的一样，正是这次讨论让我明白了我如今的处境到底是怎么回事。我曾经一度厌恶自己的身份，因为我觉得跟有些人同在一个标签下真的是一件非常可耻的事情。我以前也觉得我曾经热爱的东西结果是这样的，那么我付出的青春简直是无意义的浪费。但是现在看来，也不尽然，毕竟如果两派别的身份并不混同的话，我仍可以自豪地宣布我是那一边的后人。我的青春没有白费，而是为我这一派别尽到了继承人的义务。这样一来，虽然兽圈早已不再是我当年熟悉的圈子，但至少我仍可以作为当年那个我存在下去。

大概这就够好了吧，毕竟也很难去强求更多了。

----------

